#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  舊狼之樂園轉向圖畫投票（至4.18 24:00，已結束）

## 雪麒

*投票已經結束！*

感謝兩位應徵者的作品⊙w⊙

鑑於應徵作品不止一幅，現在進入為期1天的投票期，請大家投出自己的一票，決定舊狼之樂園的轉向圖畫吧！

投票無記名。

*兩幅應徵的作品如下：*

飛狼薩克：


簡單清理調整後圖像






銀星：

（原作品均不含水印）

（應徵帖地址：http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/57077 ）

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  所有友獸：

      本狼在兩張圖中選擇銀星，單純喜歡彩色以及銀星的圖的狼比較多匹，有團結與共同朝一個目標前進的正向意念，令本狼頗為激賞！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

      歡迎各位友獸踴躍投票，一起來讓轉換頁面增添藝術氣息吧！！！ :wuffer_wink: 

                                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                              狼版12年4月18日    01:23

----------


## MIX

本犬投銀星的圖，
和斯冰菊一樣單純喜歡多隻狼群一起遷移的理念，可惜太晚看到徵圖，不然也想參加。

＊

謝謝薩克貼的訊息讓我知道正在徵圖：）

----------


## 飛狼薩克

個人覺得銀星的文字顏色不太明顯
不知道會不會在閱讀上讓人困擾((我是有一點啦""

時間不夠無法上色真的太可惜了ˊˋ

最後還是支持自己了：P

----------


## 帝嵐

背景文字顏色不清楚是因為
本狼想把"搬遷啦"作成雲
所以會有點淡
感謝冰菊和MIX的支持!!

----------


## fwiflof

純粹以"標誌"的角度來看，支持"意象明顯"更甚於其他
簡截有力的標示牌還是覺得比較適合(???
畢竟是通知圖嘛，有通知道才是王道啊(炸
支持薩克：3

銀星的圖覺得挺適合當網站LOGO!!!!轉向圖就不甚適合了

----------


## 冥痕

小冥覺得阿銀的比較好
因為阿銀畫比較多狼
有團結的感覺
所以小冥要投給阿銀喔

----------


## 白狼山犬

第一張有卡滋的味道～！（翡翠森林狼與羊）
雖然沒有上色～但整體表現感覺第一張比較好～！
至於團結的部分。。。我認為這張圖的感覺不需要多人也可以
而且這樣比較有領頭者帶領出發的視點～！
投第一張～！（不過去哪投？）
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
我又拉上去看了～發現有投票的地方（剛剛看明明沒有）ｗ｜｜｜

----------


## tobyhokh

不知為什麼.......感覺上銀星的圖，看上去看太久會眼花.......(可能是地上的小圓點吧？)

----------


## 戀風

戀風喜歡薩克的作品
簡單清楚的表現出所想要表達的意思(搖尾)

----------


## 雪麒

*投票已經結束！*

恭喜飛狼薩克的作品以32票的多數票勝選，將於稍後更新放置於轉向頁面。歡迎在之後能夠提供上色版本～

同時由於銀星的作品也有相當的支持者，因此若銀星不介意的話，我會將這一作品在一定時間內作為樂園Facebook專頁的封面。

再次感謝二位應徵者的作品和各位會員的熱情投票！

----------


## 飛狼薩克

謝謝大家的支持
也謝謝雪麒願意等我的上色版本TT
大學甄試已經算是一個階段完成了
之後會盡快抽出時間加強的QWQ

----------


## 帝嵐

我也非常感謝大家的支持
顏色太花和太淡都須改進呢QQ
很期待上色版喔
能和薩克競爭真的很榮幸
另外我不介意雪麒把我的圖當封面喔
還有一點小榮幸呢owo

----------


## 沄详

我對新版面有一個建議
就是在佈景上不要使用這麼高彩度的顏色
我認為在色彩學上這會影響到觀賞者的心情
在此常發生發言不當的情況的情形
我認為其中此佈景影響的可能信很高
所以我建議降低彩度 可以的話不要使用暖色

----------


## 雪麒

To 沄详：

當年版面配色調整只是一個臨時的設計（因為之前的Stray Life主題實在太偏藍……嗯，那個雖然算是有冷色，不過色度還是很高）
有註意到不少會員對現在的版面配色不滿意，以前也有徵集過版面的風格設計（主要是頂部和背景圖片，見 http://wolfbbs.wilddream.net/showthread.php/55965 ），只可惜並無會員應徵。
如果沄详願意的話，不妨考慮提供一種新的配色方案與背景圖畫～？
作為獎勵，亦是網站美化勳章一枚及1000樂園幣，其他形式亦可
或者再次公開徵求風格方案也是可以啦……沄详覺得呢～？

----------

